# Pink Floyd re-issues



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

As I'm sure all of you Floyd fans already know, there will be re-issues of DSOTM, WYWH and The Wall. I saw two different versions, but I wondered if anyone knows if:
1) You have to buy the expensive "Immersion" set to get the *stereo *96 kHz/24-bit versions, or will it also be in the "Experience" set?
2) Will the stereo 96 kHz/24-bit versions be released alone? 
3) Where can I find (Japanese) import versions?
4) Are there any plans to re-issue Waters' solo material?
Any info would be helpful; I have to have the 96 kHz/24-bit stereo versions but do NOT really want to send >$125 if I don't have to spend that much. 
THANKS!!!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved this to the Music and Concerts forum. :T


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

"Is there anybody out there?" Aka bump


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't believe Sonnie has missed this. :scratch: I thought he had alarms go off anytime anyone mentioned Pink Floyd. Maybe he'll catch it now that it's been bumped a couple times. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I was comfortably numb... what can I say?

I believe the only way to get the 96kHz/24-bit versions is to by the Immersion package. I really have no idea about 2, 3 or 4. I am not aware of either. 

I linked to each version on Amazon here, if you want to take a peek at what each one includes.

Of course I would have nothing less than the Immersion set... could not live without it.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I think that I have enough versions of DSOTM for my entire block!! I just got the 1st Japanese issue of Amused to Death and want to compare it with the Legacy SBM version. I also got a re-master of Pros and Cons; it has the same catalog(?) number as the Japanese re-master but was pressed in Austria. It sounds great!!

As for the Floyd stuff, thanks for the link. I am, however, trying to save some money and really just want to get the 24/96 stereo versions. I have a feeling that if I wait they'll release them alone. I should write "if I _can_ wait" as something tells me that I'll end-up with the Immersion sets, too. I can buy one, my B-Day is in November and then there's Christmas. Hmmmm....now for the subtle hints!
Thanks!!

You can get the full set as a Japanese import (>$500) but they are just red book cds.


----------

